# The History of Vaping



## Marzuq (9/9/14)

just a first of my research into the history of vaping. found this article quite factual
resource: www.cleansmoke.com


The History of Electronic Cigarettes
As of 2011, the Food and Drug Administration reported that there are 400 brands of e-cigarettes available. Because of this, it can be quite difficult to figure out which brand is the best. Take the next few minutes to get a better understanding of how e cigarettes were developed, how they have changed and how they work. This will help you get a better understanding of what type of product each company is offering so that you can make the best decision.
The Birth of Electronic Cigarettes
Electronic cigarettes were first developed by Hon Lik, a Chinese pharmacist who patented his idea in 2003. Although Lik patented the electronic cigarette and e liquid in 2003, the product was not introduced to the US and Europe markets until 2006. When first introduced many manufacturers of ecigs marketed their products as smoking cessation aids and technical wonders.
A Shift in Regulation
However, because these claims have not been supported for lack of research showing long-term findings, there were many restrictions placed on e cigs. Also, most manufacturers chose to market their products only as tobacco products, which allowed the government to regulate these products now. This changed occurred around 2010.
After this shift took place much more research has been done on electronic cigarettes and e liquid, or e juice as it is sometimes called. In fact, in a study published in the Februrary 2011 issue of American Journal of Preventative Medicine, researchers reported that electronic cigarettes “are a promising tool to help smokers quit.” The study also found that smokers who used ecigs had, on average, a six-month abstinence rate.
Another study published in the August 2011 issue of Addiction showed that smokers who switched to ecigs significantly decreased the number of cigarettes they consumed. However, despite this research electronic cigarettes can still not be marketed as smoking cessation aids, and if they are then they are subject to the FDA regulations that apply to health or medical devices.
Research & Advancement
The Journal of Public Health published an article in 2011 in which researchers found that tobacco-specific nitrosamines in e-cigarettes are much lower than those found in regular cigarettes and the amount in ecigs is comparable to the total amount found in the NicoDerm® CQ® patch. However, electronic cigarettes and e juice are still not accepted by the FDA as smoking cessation aids.
Thanks to the wealth of information provided by numerous clinical studies on the safety and efficacy of e cigarettes, as well as the support of advocates around the world, electronic cigarettes have become an accepted alternative to smoking, which is much safer and cleaner for not only the smoker but those around them. This acceptance however is not shared around the world. It is surprising that even with all of the scientific data that supports ecigs as a safe smoking alternative that actually decreases a person’s dependence on cigarettes, many countries still have bans on the sale of ecigs. It is the hope that in the near future the leaders of these countries realize and acknowledge the scientific proof and allow the sale and purchase of electronic cigarettes.
While opponents of e liquid and e cigarettes continue to spread falsehoods about smokeless cigarettes, which completely go against the documented research, advocacy groups are staging marches and festivals in support of this healthier alternative to smoking. Along with advocacy groups, many other companies continue to make sure the false misconceptions and untruths don’t keep Americans away from a less-toxic smoking alternative.
*Updated – January 2013

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (9/9/14)

by: James Dunworth




Who do you consider to be the inventor of the electronic cigarette?
Most vapers would answer Hon Lik, who came up with an electronic inhalation device in the first decade of this century.
But last year we interviewed Herbert Gilbert, who developed a smokeless cigarette in 1960’s.
The debate is still ongoing as to whether Herbert Gilbert or Hon Lik is the true inventor of the modern ecigarette.
But just to throw another major spanner in the works, we found another reference to vaping, originating from the early 80’s and referring to a device invented in the late 70’s.
A reference to vaping in the 1970's.
The device, which was invented by computer entrepeneur J. Phillip Ray, was also reported in The Spokane Daily Chronicle, on 16th February 1980.
Image from a 1980's newspaper announcing the development of vaping.
The True Origins of Vaping
An extract from World Medical News.
In contrast to previous attempts at developing a fake cigarette, for the first time nicotine was delivered in a ‘vapour’ form (Herbert Gilbert’s device used hot air.)
Dr Jacobson, who ran a trial on the device, described the use of the device as vaping, and called the people who used it vapers.
And a trial came up with similar results to more modern studies; vapers showed reduced cotinine levels, carbon monoxide levels were at the same as those of non-smokers, and vaping appeared to be more effective for experienced vapers than naive vapers.
Dr Jacobson suggested that the reason experienced vapers found the devices more effective is because they had to learn, like smokers, how to self-titrate – that is, they had learned to the devices so they took enough nicotine to satisfy their needs.
The devices were also effective in replacing cigarettes – according to Medical World News (see image above), all smokers were able to cut down or reduce the amount they smoked for two years.
To view the transcript of Dr Jacobson’s presentation, click here.
What happened?
So what happened to a device that the doctor was confident would be approved?
While we couldn’t find any evidence, we do know that other safe alternatives to smoking were suppressed by the tobacco industry, on the basis that if a safer alternative was invented they would have to admit that smoking tobacco itself was not safe. (See A History of the Electronic Cigarette for examples!)
Implications
The implications are huge for the vaping industry.
Tobacco companies have been buying up ecigarette patents, with the intention of dominating the electronic cigarette market.
Given the changes in technology since Hon Lik’s invention, the challenge will hinge on the concept of vaping rather than the invention itself.
But experts are already questioning the validity of the patent given that Herbert Gilbert invented a device which he believes is identical in concept to Hon Lik’s.
With a second device invented which is even closer to 20th century electronic cigarettes, it’s going to be difficult to claim that Hon Lik came up with an original device!
(Although let’s not forget Hon Lik is still responsible for saving millions of lives!)
The Inventor and The Doctor
I can find very little on the doctor himself. He appears to be alive, and practising medicine in San Antonio, but I have been unable to get in contact with him.
As for the inventor, I can find nothing.
If you know anything about them, please let me know in the comments!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Alex (9/9/14)

Thanks for this @Marzuq, very interesting indeed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

